# RIP 6 baby rabbits.



## thelittleladybug (Feb 19, 2010)

Unfortuntaly, due to the lack in hutches we lost 6 baby rabbits last week! The mother rabbit came in from a pet store who couldn't keep her anymore (she got to big they said) and was pregnant. The mother delivered 6 extremly heathly babies within 2 days, 5 days later they all died due to falling out of the cage. We are in need of hutches to keep this from happening. We are currently in the process of trying to find a sponser for hutches. We never want this to happen again! 

RIP babies.:rainbow:


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 19, 2010)

So sad!! Hugs to you:hug2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 19, 2010)

RIP babies:bunnyangel:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 20, 2010)

Aw, poor bunnies.  

Not to get off topic from the loss of the babies, but in my area, getting volunteers to build hutches is one of the easiest things to do. A Craigslist ad usually comes up with people willing to donate the wood and others to build the hutch. 

Please feel free to post in the Rescue Me section and also a thread in the Cages forum can come up with suggestions about what to do in the meantime. Even cardboard and coroplast can be configured to keep them in an enclosed area. 

But we will keep this thread in remembrance of the babies. 

:rip:


sas


----------



## thelittleladybug (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for the suggestions! I actually never thought of having others build the hutches. I have one hutch now that I built and it works amazing! I just don't have the time to build more. I have two other jobs and my times consumed by those jobs and feeding/caring for the buns. (actually, three jobs! EK!)

This isn't the first time we lost baby buns before, but this is the largest litter and the first litter we have ever had that was lost on our part. Usually they pass away due to the mothers not caring for them but i feel this was a great loss on my part. I'm super upset with the pet store for even putting one of their rabbits with another male and getting her pregnant! I wish I would have known when she was due, I might have been able to do something, but unfortunately pet stores are out for the money and don't care about the bunnies they don't adopt out. Gah,  I need to stop thinking about it...getting me upset! :X

Thank you again for the suggestions! inkbouce:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW so sorry for your loss


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry about your loss. Hugs to you. :hug:

RIP little babies. 

:rainbow:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Feb 21, 2010)

R.I.P little babies,


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## pOker (Feb 23, 2010)

RIP Little baby bunnies.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Feb 24, 2010)

Awww  The poor little things. I'm glad mom is out of a bad situation but that must have been very sad for you to watch happen. RIP sweet little babies.

I am not sure if its OK to post here, but I just wanted to mention: Cages can be baby-bunny-proofed with relative ease; I definitely suggest before accepting in any more pregnant females to modify a cage or two to be used specifically as a bunny nursery so this sort of thing doesn't have to happen while you await the building of hutches. As Pipp mentioned, consider looking into modifying cages with coroplast, or in a pinch even cardboard; it can be easily affixed tightly to the bars with plastic zip ties to make a safe protective barrier. We had to do this when we wound up with an unexpected litter and it worked great. Good luck!


----------



## thelittleladybug (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone.

I had no idea the new rabbit (whose babies died) would deliver that fast. The pet store said the doe and buck were put together not long ago. I was planning to put wood up around the sides of the cage she was in, but I'm so overwhelmed with my real job, side job, then taking care of the buns, I didn't put a rush to making the sides. I also thought I had a good nesting box but apparently they were very skirmish little guys and hopped right out.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 5, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------

